# My experience w/temporary doctor today!



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lesson learned Folks. Do not for one single minute ever think things are smooth sailing. The tide can turn w/a snap of the fingers.

Here is my story...................

Okay..............I go to the Dr. today. She and her husband are on vacation and they have a guy filling in. Fine.............NOT a problem.

First words out of his mouth (no hello, how are you) are, "Why are you not on Synthroid; why are you on Armour?" He had no single nice thing to say to me.

He said Armour is no good, I should be on Synthroid, my TSH is too low, that I have RA and diabetes etc.. (I do not have these things, glucose always in range and I do not test positive for RA nor do I have any clinical signs or symptoms of RA.

I said, "Wait a tic? Do you have the right folder there? X Y and Z right? I said, "Right!" Well, you have it. I said, "No I don't." He says, "Then what is Dr. ABC treating you for?" I say, "Lupus, Sjogren's and Thyroid." He says, "You have inflammation, right?" I say, "Once in a blue moon!" He says, "Then you have RA" OMG!! What a scary dude.

Then he tells me the only reason I can walk 8 miles a day is because I am over medicated! Say what? That is why my Frees are below mid-range because I am over medicated? Are you for real? Is that why my 71 year old husband walks 8 miles with me every day and he is not on thyroid T3 meds or "any" meds for that matter? (We do 30 minute walks, four times a day; a child could do this.)

Then he wants to know what other "drugs" I am taking. I said I take nothing; just the Armour. He says, "How can you do that?"

He listens to my heart and takes my pulse. Heart is nice and slow, pulse is low. He is amazed. He is mucho disappointed. He says he has to talk to Dr. ABC about all this.

Boy, just wait until "I" talk to Dr. ABC.

With great reluctance, he Rx'd my Armour but said he was doing so only because he did not want to disrupt what Dr. ABC had in mind.

I ask you? Why would any doctor who sees a healthy, vibrant, happy 67 year old woman want to overturn the apple cart? If you have an answer to that, I would like to hear it.

He never complimented me about my low Triglycerides (43), Low LDL, High HDL, maintaining ideal weight, no ascites, no edema in ankles, good skin tone, Vitamin D in range...........; how wonderful it is that I eat properly and exercise.............Nadda!

He told me that suppressing the TSH DOES NOT KEEP THE ANTIBODIES QUIET!! ( I sure beg to differ with that one.) In the same breath he said, "I notice that Dr. ABC has quite a few patients w/suppressed TSH; wonder why!" Oh, boy..............if he can't figure that one out; he is hopeless!

Tried to put some humor to it and said, "Well, sometimes it is good to think outside the box!" He said, "That is what boxes are for, you are not supposed to go outside them!" HUH??? Thomas Edison, Benjamin Franklin, the Wright Brothers, Geo. Washington Carver,Christiaan Barnard, Dr. Michael DeBakey and more come to mind.

Pooey on this guy. What a jerk!

There is much more but I am totally freaked out.

Thought you all would get not only a chuckle out of this but let it serve as a wake-up call also. It is a scary place out there in "doctorville!"

﻿ ﻿


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Boxes are a scary place to live! I am glad you are still on Armour, knowing how much it has done for me in one month. Perhaps he was just bitter because you're not bringing in a lot of business, being so healthy and all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Boxes are a scary place to live! I am glad you are still on Armour, knowing how much it has done for me in one month. Perhaps he was just bitter because you're not bringing in a lot of business, being so healthy and all!


ROLF!!! He was a condescending you know what! Can't say it on the board; use your imagination. Ha, ha!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I understand. I sure hope your doc comes back soon!


----------



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW! My sister once had a migraine doc that told her to be happy that she had them because she was an intelligent white person and only people of her kind get "real" migraines! She said she just sat there with her mouth open and didn't know what to say, except "good bye!"

Where did they get that guy? Temp Doc's R-us? Rent-a-washed-up-doc? I think it's insane how the medical community seems to think the "screen out all the quacks" by making medical school so hard. Sometimes I think that it's gone so far that only the crazies can make it! Sorry for the bad experience, but what a story to tell your doc when he/she get's back! 
KS


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lopnslo2 said:


> WOW! My sister once had a migraine doc that told her to be happy that she had them because she was an intelligent white person and only people of her kind get "real" migraines! She said she just sat there with her mouth open and didn't know what to say, except "good bye!"
> 
> Where did they get that guy? Temp Doc's R-us? Rent-a-washed-up-doc? I think it's insane how the medical community seems to think the "screen out all the quacks" by making medical school so hard. Sometimes I think that it's gone so far that only the crazies can make it! Sorry for the bad experience, but what a story to tell your doc when he/she get's back!
> KS


Oh, yes.....................Dr. ABC will be apprised and I love her to death. I have good reason to believe she is going to be very unhappy to hear this and I am curious if others will complain also.

Thank you for your emotional support. I cannot tell you how much I appreciate the "validation" and by the way..........OMG!! Your poor sis!! Where did they find that character at? Bottom of the class like mine?


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoa, you didn't mention this to me!! Is your doc back yet and, if so, what did she have to say about this idiot who was filling in?!

Sheesh, what a goofball...



Andros said:


> Lesson learned Folks. Do not for one single minute ever think things are smooth sailing. The tide can turn w/a snap of the fingers.
> 
> Here is my story...................
> 
> ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shiraz said:


> Whoa, you didn't mention this to me!! Is your doc back yet and, if so, what did she have to say about this idiot who was filling in?!
> 
> Sheesh, what a goofball...


I will see her in about 6 weeks. I have just now calmed the anger down. Had a devil of a time w/being treated in that manner.

With your full plate? You are a true friend; I did not want to worry you!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Andros:
This doctor was absolutely outrageous! He was so "sure" of his facts that good health and contrary tests will NOT pursuade him. And, if you had breathed a word that you learn and share good health tips with other folks on the EVIL INTERNET, then he likely would have called Security to put you in a straight jacket! So glad you escaped from his office in one piece and with your refill prescription...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Andros:
> This doctor was absolutely outrageous! He was so "sure" of his facts that good health and contrary tests will NOT pursuade him. And, if you had breathed a word that you learn and share good health tips with other folks on the EVIL INTERNET, then he likely would have called Security to put you in a straight jacket! So glad you escaped from his office in one piece and with your refill prescription...


Ooooooooooooooooooooh; Debbie!! No way would I "ever" mention the Internet. Ha, ha!!

So right you are!

Debbie............it is alwasy good to have you on board and I hope and pray your daughter is doing so much better these days!

It's a journey; she will get there!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

My God. And I thought my experience a couple of weeks ago was a little disheartening. This one takes the cake!


----------

